# A Cool Race over to the East! April 18th



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.larcchallenge.com

Check it out.
I noticed that they have an elec buggy and truggy class. If you have a motor that you think is fast bring it. I think the straight is 200'
From the East side of Houston it is less than a 3 hr drive.
You will not meet a better group of guys.
I will be there for sure.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

There are a few of us that are going. This should be a fun race for sure.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What is the track like in Lafayette?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will be at the HARC race at Mikes supporting the local racing scene.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> What is the track like in Lafayette?


Darren if you click on the link in Mark's post and go to media you'll pics from last year races and both Xtreme Hobbies (Bossier) and Lafayette are there. It reminds me of Southside. I'm thinking about hitting one of the first two maybe Bossier cause there track looks like Farm in a way.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Ron

If you are going to the HARC race at Mikes, sounds like your wife only gave you one nut back for the weekend. Had she have given you both nuts back you would go out of town to race. lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Nope, got both my nuts. I'd rather race local than embarass myself like you guys did last weekend.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron it does not matter where you race. You can embarrass yourself anywhere. 
Talk about supporting your local races. How many HARC races did you make last year? Or how many did you just show up for and then leave early from? ; ) lol

Many of the guys that I am going to show support for came over here during the Jan HARC race at Mikes. Oh yea you would not know that since you where not there.

I am not dissing HARC by going to LA for the weekend. I told CV when the sch was made that I would not make the first few due to conflicts. Everyone knows me, I want to race every chance I get.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Come race this weekend then. We've had this conversation on the phone, and the fact that you are still trying to defend yourself means that you feel bad about it. Mr E-Main


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you calling me out?

Even though I have missed the first two HARC races this year. I will still make more than you in 09. ; )


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what's it looking like for this weekend Mark? Gonna be able to squeeze out?

smells like sgrid around here!!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol CV. I love the grid. If you think that is bad I know of a better one for smack talk.

Maybe. not sure yet. looks like a 17.03497 % chance of racing for me.

It is my daughters b-day, who would race on there child's b-day? Not Ron. 
He only gets one nut pass a month. Just today he was crying about not being able to race again until May. He just misses me when I am not there. lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Mark, I wouldn't say any more. I've been taking it easy on you.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

what are you going to post that picture of me. that is so played out. Also i will tell everyone about this past weekend. 
The way I drove up there I should quit Rc.

come on Ron. You should of been in Dallas this past weekend. I can take anything after smack talk we did up there.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Mark, anything else you want to bring out? ***


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> The way I drove up there I should quit Rc.


With the time and money on RC like you do, and still consistently get beat by Smiley and Jake, then you should have quit long ago. ALso, if you want to say anything else more that's quite personal, you can call me on the phone. Wait, maybe not a good idea since you will tell every one what we talked about.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys sound like two old women....lol. IMO.....lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

My wife says we sound like a couple. lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol....I think she may be right. lol. An old married couple. George and Weezy...lol.


This will be my first '09 race. If it doesn't ran..lol, otherwise I'll be at mike's..lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Like any old married couple the making up is what is fun. We of course will do it at the track. lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I love ya man :' )


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thats all I feel so cheated


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You two need to kiss and make up. Next Jason and Roger will be fighting . Ron why not go to the race its your homeland anyway and you can eat some good food at least that part will turn out good . :-0


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Getting lazy I guess. Of course, I can always cook up some mud bugs at my house any time.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

who all the making the trip ???


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Myself, Twells, Jim M, Dino, Tol, Mike Bettlie with crew, and You. Common on Jake you can do it. You and I have a lot to prove after the way we drove in Dallas
I told them Texas would bring the Amain.
Your Boys Reggie, Derek and Adam Will be there for sure
You can check out RCsignup and see who is signed up.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

No issue on part availability at that race for team O


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Don't go unless you can handle the smack talk. Those boys will put everyone in Texas to shame. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

that is why I am going. Dont tell twells, and jim m what they are walking into. ; )


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL

go back to watching the Jonas bros with the other girls Mark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jim your are just jealous because that restraining order did not allow you to go and be around that many young girls. Jk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL You and Michael Jackson like little boys


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

just got word that Jb is going.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Read this on the grid in the Louisiana thread this morning:

*#318 of 318 by MOTO715 (codyf) on Wed Apr 1 22:39:44 2009:*http://www.sgrid.com/cgi-bin/backtalk-1.4.6/pw/backtalk/pistachio/bio?login=codyf

Joe Guidry has arranged to have a large tent, tables and chairs for this race. These will be available to all racers that are coming from out of town to race with us. We will also have power supplied to you guys. 
Don't forget to sign up on RCSIGNUP.com

Some good folks over there for sure. I know Big J is going now. James Ledeax might make it and David Early was thinking about it is as well. And now that JB is going Roger might be dragged along


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

If he don't, he might lose his nose.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

i dont think roger has cleaned out his ears yet.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol mark hence why he would be dragged along


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like there are more Mugens signed up for this race than O'Donnell's. Tanner are you going? That would make it 8 vs 8. BTW no xrays. haha
How about you Paul S?
I would like to see Houston bring it home. 
Speaking of xrays Jason just called and he is going. guess that makes 1. lol
This will be a good test for the pro series in Austin


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jake?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

cool Troy. if you have any questions call me. 832-622-3014


Jake?


----------

